# 10 Best manga in history. In your opinion.



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 16, 2009)

1. Monster
2. Berserk
3. Akira
4. 20th Century Boys
5. Battle Royale 
6. Blade of the Phantom Master(Shin Angyō Onshi)
7. Jojo's Bizarre adventure
8. Vinland Saga
9. Battle angel Alita
10. Tomorrow's Joe (ashita no joe)

The numbers on the list are arbitrary

And I was going to put my reasons why but my list speaks for it's self



Grandmaster Kane said:


> For the record. You dont have to like something for it to be considered among the best of all time.
> 
> For example I Hate The Beetles.... but yet.....


----------



## Fran (Mar 16, 2009)

Top 10 Best Mangas in History [in your opinion] basically equating to 'What's your top 10 favourite manga?'

Hmm.

1. Shin Angyo Onshi - b.e.a.u.t.i.f.u.l. 
2. Monster
3. 20th Century Boys
4. Vinland Saga
5. CLAYMOREEEEEEEEEEEEE NYORON~~~
6. GTO - FUCKING ONIZUKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!
7. HxH/YYH [lol,that makes 11]
8. Hellsing
9. FMA
10. UZUMAKI MIND FUCK 



This list always changes as I remember more manga.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 16, 2009)

1.GTO-manga was freaking epic
2.Flame of recca
3.Ruroni Kenshin
4.Getbackers
5.Alive-the final evolution
6.Mahou Sensei Negima
7.Black cat
8.FMA
9.Zero-its manwha though
10.World Embryo


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 16, 2009)

Hajime No Ippo
Dragonball
Rurouni Kenshin
Trigun
FMA
Naruto
Soul Eater ( I don't care if its new..this shit is amazing!)
Yu Yu Hakusho
Flame of Recca
Getbackers


In no particular order...
JihaD


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 16, 2009)

In no particular order.

Yu Yu hakusho
Full metal alchemist
Rurouni Kenshin
Flame of Recca
Naruto
One piece (not a huge fan, but i acknowledge that its very good, just not a huge fan of the arc style storytelling)
S.A.O. 
Monster (obligatory)
20th cent. boys (obligatory)
Dragonball (obligatory)

And some manga that could end up taking some of those spots:
Bakuman
Vinland Saga
Soul Eater


----------



## Vicious (Mar 17, 2009)

Arch Lord
Bastard!!
Battle Angel Alita
Berserk
DGM
Guyver
Ragnarok (Manhwa)
Rebirth (Manhwa)
Wolf Guy

Cant think of a tenth.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 17, 2009)

oh boy oh boy this thread is new and exciting


----------



## Alex. (Mar 17, 2009)

1.Eyeshield 21
2.Claymore
3.Amatsuki
4.Nana
5.Doubt
6.Naruto
7.Bleach
8.Fullmetal Alchemist
9.Dogs
10.Hana Yori Dango


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Monster
2. JJBA
3. Dragon Ball
4. Slam Dunk!
5. Berserk
6. Ashita no Joe
7. Akira
8. Bastard
9. Hajime  no Ippo
10. 20th Century Boys


----------



## Stroev (Mar 17, 2009)

If we say what's the most famous manga or something, then we can start talking.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Berserk
2. JJBA
3. SNK/HNK


HxH, GTO, SAO, YYH, Vinland Saga, Ruroni Kenshin, Ippo

The rest i dont know what order they fall into


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

Kane, Battle Royale is on the list? I never knew I read a top tier manga. 

Can't really give a list since I've not read too many mangas.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 17, 2009)

1-HxH
2-berserk
3-monster 
4-death note


----------



## Gain (Mar 17, 2009)

*insert any ten of Osamu Tekuza's manga*


----------



## The Imp (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Naruto
2. Naruto
3. Naruto
4. Naruto
5. Naruto
6. Naruto
7. Naruto
8. Naruto
9. Naruto
10. Naruto


----------



## SakuraCa (Mar 17, 2009)

Phoenix (Hi no Tori)
Full Metal Alchemist
GTO
Dragon Ball
Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
Death Note
Ranma 1/2
Nana
Ragnarok

And uh... Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon. Though it was drawn in chinese style, so it's not technically manga.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 17, 2009)

10 Best manga in history? i'd have to read them all lol

From what i read till now, my favs:

Berserk 
FMA
Claymore
Naruto
Bleach
Death Note
Monster 
Hajime no Ippo
Dragon Ball


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 17, 2009)

From what I've read:

Berserk
Monster
One Piece
HunterxHunter
Claymore
Death Note
Dragon Ball
Vinland Saga
Battle Angel Alita
Bastard

More or less in order


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 17, 2009)

1. to-Love-ru
2. My Balls
3. Inuyasha
4. Bleach
5. DaaDaaDaa
6. Fruits Basket
7. Naruto
8. Ranma 1/2
9. Mahou Sensei Negima
10. Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 18, 2009)

For the record. You dont have to like something for it to be considered among the best of all time.

For example I Hate The Beetles.... but yet.....


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2009)

People seem to think sales=best otherwise god help everyone who thinks DB should be in the list.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 18, 2009)

Edited the op for truth.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 18, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> 1. to-Love-ru
> 2. My Balls
> 3. Inuyasha
> 4. Bleach
> ...



Where's Kodomo No Jikan.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 18, 2009)

*Berserk/Shin Angyo Onshi.*


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> People seem to think sales=best otherwise god help everyone who thinks DB should be in the list.



Or...Picture This... maybe, just maaayyyyyybeeeeeee, people like DB. Not everyone has to play the elitist role when it comes to anime/manga. Some people just enjoy a story how it is written, rather than endlessly bitching about things they have no control over.

JihaD


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, if DB is not one of the best, then it sure is one of the greatest.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 19, 2009)

20th Century Boys (seinen)
Ai-Ren (seinen)
Battle Angel Alita (seinen)
Fruits Basket (shoujo)
Gintama (shounen)
Monster (seinen)
One Piece (shounen)
Rurouni Kenshin (shounen)
Sanctuary (seinen)
Violinist of Hameln (shounen)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2009)

> Some people just enjoy a story how it is written



And so DB is one of the greatest stories ever written? Right and I must not like DB so I must be elitist?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> And so DB is one of the greatest stories ever written? Right and I must not like DB so I must be elitist?



No one said DB was the greatest story ever written. Not even close (In my opinion, NO MANGA enters that discussion).  This thread is asking people for the ten best manga in history. The word best can be placed in a lot of contexts, including peerless, conceptual, and influential. If you look back at what DB has done for Manga (and anime in general), then you have to place it on that list. As a story, its not bad. Its certainly not a piece of prose from Hemingway, Poe, or Milton; However, to insult the work, and the history, and the legacy that Manga (and Mangaka) created is in poor taste. As my mother likes to say, "Give the devil his due." For most people, DB was their gateway into Japanese anime (altough you can make the case for Robotech, Astro Boy, Thundercats, etc), and the stories Akira Toriyama told made people branch out and expand their horizons. If you cannot see the DB influence in 85% (or more) Shonen mangas, then you are just being an asshole. Recognize something for what it is, has done, and its effect on the landscape, then judge. By doing so, you have to include DB, or else many of us would not be on Narutofan.com, and I know I certainly wouldn't be discussing the merits of DB with a faceless person over a public forum.

To answer your other question- 

You are not an elitist because you dislike DB. That is your right as a thinking human being; No, you are an elitist because you feel that your opinion is the only thing that matters. Statements like "God help anyone who put DB on their list", as though their personal opinions are somehow de-valued through the rose colored lenses you are using makes you an elitist. When you mock other peoples opinions, or in some way degrade them because of it, then you are begin elitist. When you mock someone without providing sufficient evidence to justify your statement- you are being elitist. When you speak fro m a superior position that is wholly unjustified-- You are being an elitist. So tell me, based on the statement you made, your continual lack of evidence (you haven't even provided a list of others to examine), and your continuing denial of any wrongdoing, I have have no option but to label you an elitist. Maybe time will come when you can prove me wrong; until then, my opinion of you stands.

JihaD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 19, 2009)

In no particular order:

1. Angel Sanctuary
2. Kodomo no Omocha
3. Hunter x Hunter
4. Kenshin
5. GTO
6. Mushishi (Although I do prefer the anime.)
7. Naruto (I have to put this here somewhere.)
8. Tsubasa
9. Yotsuba&! (What? It is awesome and a boat of sugar).
10. Alita


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 19, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> Violinist of Hameln (shounen)



Been meaning to read that


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 20, 2009)

And you should, the 2nd part of VoH is definition of "Epic" in shounen


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Not much of a manga person...*


Monster (crime)
Berserk (dark adventure)
Pastel (romance)
Air Gear (action)
Vinland Saga (historic adventure)
Liar Game (psychological)
Detective Conan (crime)
One Piece (adventure)
Hajime no Ippo (sport)
Ane Doki (romance / ecchi)
Bah, I've read so few that I even had to include some shounen onto there. Oh well, guess I've read the two best manga there is out there at the very least. And the best romance.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not going to rank each of them but:

One Piece
Homunculus
Berserk
Vagabond
Hunter X Hunter
Fist of the North Star
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Monster
20th Century Boys

And... well that's all I can name right now.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 20, 2010)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 20, 2010)

From what I read. 

JoJo's Bizzare Adventure
Fullmetal Alchemist
One Piece
Negima
Pokemon Adventures
Psyren
Samurai Deepers Kyo
Hellsing
YuYu Hakusho
Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone who puts Naruto or Bleach in their lists are fucking tools.


----------



## ammarz (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmm, from what I have read. Top 3 are in order, the others not so
Naruto
FMA
Bleach
One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
Eyeshield 21
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Claymore
Fairy Tail
Love Hina


----------



## handofjustice (Jun 20, 2010)

This thread was fun when it was made here Anime!Anime!. OP fails shesh this section has become one big recycle fest.


----------



## Kitsune Inferno (Jun 20, 2010)

1. One Piece
2. Soul Eater
3. FMA
4. Gintama
5. Bakuman
6. Naruto (pre-Shippuden, Part II can die in a fire)

Don't read much else, and I refuse to include Bleach in my list.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 20, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> 1. to-Love-ru
> 2. My Balls
> 3. Inuyasha
> 4. Bleach
> ...



good taste, good taste


----------



## Xenophobia (Jun 20, 2010)

- 20th century boy

- Monster

- One Piece

- Slam Dunk

- Rurouni Kenshin

- Maison Ikkoku

- Hikaru no Go

- Blame!

- Vagabond

- Ranma 1/2


----------



## p-lou (Jun 21, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> good taste, good taste



ur poop         .


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 21, 2010)

You forgot Blade of the Immortal


----------



## p-lou (Jun 21, 2010)

who r u talkin 2?


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 21, 2010)

the one with that bad Beelzebub set (manga is crap too)


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2010)

u dun need to mind him he's just a turd

but come one kaiman

what are the 10 greatest manga?


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 22, 2010)

for reals

1 - Dorohedoro

2 - Cross Game

3 - Touch

4 - Katsu

5 - Q and A

6 - Rough

7 - Miyuki

8 - Jinbe

9 - H2

10 - Adventure Boys


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2010)

Kaiman said:


> 5 - Q and A



q hayashida

mitsuru adachi

q adachi

q and a


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 22, 2010)

i think

the mystery has been solved

0:






0:


----------



## amorette (Jun 22, 2010)

In no particular order:

1. Fruits Basket
2. Chrno Crusade
3. Inuyasha
4. Bleach
5. Nodame Cantabile
6. Hikaru no Go
7. Be With You
8. FMA
9. Oishii Kankei
10. Ouran Host Club


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I doubt i've read more than 10 mangas so i can't list out ten. But out of the ones I've read These three stood out the most to me in that when i started reading I couldn't stop

1.Berserk
2.Golden Boy
3.Ichigo 100%


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2010)

Kaiman said:


> i think
> 
> the mystery has been solved
> 
> ...



or is it    ?


----------



## bSupernova (Jun 22, 2010)

1 - Blade of the Immortal
2 - Blame!
3 - Dorohedoro
4 - Berserk (Golden Age Arc + Black Swordsman/Conviction Arcs only. It's all downhill after that)


----------



## narutogeass (Jun 22, 2010)

Naruto
Onepiece 
FMA
Hitman reborn 
D.grayman
Fairy tale
Bleach
Gintama
Vampire knight 
Soul eater


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 22, 2010)

narutogeass said:


> Naruto
> Onepiece
> FMA
> Hitman reborn
> ...


You seriously need to read more manga. It looks like you just copied One Manga's most popular manga list.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 22, 2010)

If Sanctuary's not on your list then you fail at life period


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 22, 2010)

p-lou said:


> ur poop         .


pee-loser


Kaiman said:


> the one with that bad Beelzebub set (manga is crap too)


beelzebub is cool manga

fun stuff 10/10


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2010)

ur still poop

big poop


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My list is da best.

One Piece
NGE
Berserk
Hunter x Hunter
Dragonball
Gantz
Gintama
FMA
Crows
Slam Dunk

Honorable mentions ...
Detective Conan
Jojo's bizzare adventure
Battle Angel Alita
Vagabond
GTO
20th century boys
Monster
Death Note
Ruroni Kenshin


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 22, 2010)

No, your list is Shounen fail^


----------



## Dirzzt (Jun 22, 2010)

In no particular order

Dragon ball
Hellsing
Naruto
One Piece
FMA
Death note
Bleach
Veritas
The Breaker
Fairy Tail


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 22, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> My list is da best.
> 
> One Piece
> NGE
> ...



Why are the good manga below the decent manga?


----------



## Satamino (Jun 22, 2010)

Liar game
Thats what im reading now atleast >.>


----------



## Blinky (Jun 22, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Why are the good manga below the decent manga?



FMA is pretty awesome though.... 

But yeah 20th Century Boys is too low there


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 22, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> FMA is pretty awesome though....
> 
> But yeah 20th Century Boys is too low there



As for JJBA


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 22, 2010)

JJBA 
Important for WSJ's history but overrated.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jun 22, 2010)

Naruto
Psyren
Fairy Tail
Vagabond
Gamaran
Bleach
Blade of the immortal
Berserk
Ane Doki
Claymore


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 22, 2010)

because it needs to be put up again 

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Josuke (inactive) (Jun 22, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> JJBA
> Important for WSJ's history but overrated.



The fact series like Naruto are more popular then JJBA makes the series very underrated.


----------



## Xion (Jun 22, 2010)

Berserk is still going strong at my number one, but other "good" manga I have read (so few) include:

HxH (I'll let a few massive Gon-esque things slide), Claymore (sans most Priscilla scenes), and One Piece (representin' ).

Currently working on _real_ manga like Vinland Saga, Vagabond, and Monster but TehEvilAntiMangaCoalitionAndViz and time have worked against me so far. 

Oh...and Fairy Tail (FUCK YEAH GERARD)!


----------

